# Pictures from Hagyard Midsouth Team Challenge!



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

here are the professional pictures from my event at Hagyard Midsouth Team Challenge.

We got 1st individually in our Beginner Novice D division out of 17 riders with a 34.3! And my team, Three Day Farm got 3rd place overall!

Demi is my 7 year old Thoroughbred mare. She's 15.2hh of fire! 

I bought ALL OF THESE pictures. Courtesy of Xpressfoto. Xpress Foto - Creating memories in a Flash!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

one more picture after this!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

last photo!

OH BY THE WAY! Beautiful browband made by MIEventer!


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Very nice photos!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Niiiccceee!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks guys! my horse is amazing


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

your horse is incredible 
I can't wait till I can do that on Buzz haha


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Awesome! You guys rock!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks everyone!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Drew! HOW DID I MISS THIS?!?!?

OMG! Your pics are fantastic! You and Demi are a great team, and I greatly look forward to seeing more of the two of you, progressing through the levels together!

*coughyourbrowbandlooksfantabulouscoughandIhopeyoudon'tmindmeuploadingthemonmypagecough*


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow, very lovely! Looks like so much fun!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

haha MIEventer, It's your creation! Take credit for it, absolutely!!!

Demi is lame right now  She just got her fetlock and both hocks injected so hopefully she'll be able to go in time to do a XC schooling in March. Then a combined test (Novice level) the next day. Spring Bay is supposed to be our first Novice HT in April if everything goes ok with her legs!


----------

